# K-04 turbos back on stock on Monday at Achtuning $2,150 per pair



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

We're getting 10 sets of K-04 Turbos in on Monday, Inlets and comprehensive hardware kits are available as well.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: K-04 turbos back on stock on Monday at Achtuning $2,150 per pair ([email protected])*

i miss my 2.7T


----------

